# question for nike or anyone else who



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

Hello,
well I lost my last two batchs of fry because I got too overloaded with school and work....im prety sure their demise was because of a hugr amonia spike. I was runing a hang on the back filter on the fry tank with a nylon over the intake. I found that this was'nt working because the nylon clogged way to quick. Now I ve moved on to a sponge type of filter and my reds have had their 3rd spawn. Unfortunately they sprouted tails before I could transplant them to the fry tank, so I probably only got about a quarter of them.....so anyways on to my question......do any of you feed your fry frozen baby brine? Thats what I was using but I really couldnt tell if they were eating them...I'm assuming they where, biengs the first batch made it almost a month.
Second, newly hatched brine. How long do they live, how much do you need to feed?
third, the food"first bites"...any expierience?...If so how often and how much do you guys feed your fry?

Any comments are greatly appreciated.
Ron


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> do any of you feed your fry frozen baby brine?


yes but not till they are about three weeks old..



> newly hatched brine. How long do they live, how much do you need to feed?


(part a) they will live longer in the hatchery's than in the tank. (part b) all depends on how much fry you have. make sure you get some snails to clean the dead brines.



> the food"first bites"...any expierience?...If so how often and how much do you guys feed your fry?


"yes" with this type of food you don't want to OVERDUE with feedings as it could trigger water parameters. but small pinches of first bites frequently through out the day works fine.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

thank you nike


----------

